# Why have i not ovulated...???



## german29

I have been using the clearblue fertility monitor for a year and this month i have not ovulated.  I had a period three weeks ago so i no im not pregnant.

This happened about month five too and the doctor did a pregnancy test as that is what he suspected but it was negative.  Ever since everything has been normal, but this month i havent ovulated. It doesnt happen on the exact same day every month but im now on day 21.

Using the monitor and watching for my fertile day is the only thing that gets me through each of these longs months and with christmas and nowing that im not going to be pregnant for yet another month im really struggling from breaking dow

Any ideas as to why this happens.....

Help


----------



## Wraakgodin

German29, sorry I can't think why this would happen, but I didn't want to just read and run.  

Has you doctor referred you for tests as you have been trying for a year?

Sue


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

We don't actually ovulate every month we can skip one for no reason and then go on and ovulate normally afterwards just some months we may release more than one egg if it happens again then go to gp


----------

